# Mysterious ads showing up in Craigslist Postings



## magimaker

I've noticed that some of my craigslist ads suddenly are having weird links showing up to other products or services. I never put this in my ad and when I go to edit the ad it's not in there so it's something Craigslist is adding. Has anyone else seen this?


----------



## 300 H and H

Or is Google interfering with your computer, cause they know where you have been and what your interests are? Welcome to the new world of marketing that may distroy the internet, and make it a place no one wants to go, by showing you adds you don't want to see, before it lets you do and see what you want. Thanks Google.

Regards, Kirk


----------



## Cowboy

300 H and H said:


> Or is Google interfering with your computer, cause they know where you have been and what your interests are? Welcome to the new world of marketing that may distroy the internet, and make it a place no one wants to go, by showing you adds you don't want to see, before it lets you do and see what you want. Thanks Google.
> 
> Regards, Kirk


 Ditto, If you use IE for a browser as i do, use "browse in private"  function and the "bing search engine", then shut off search history and you wont have that problem.


----------



## squerly

You can use IXQuick too, supposed to be the most PRIVATE search engine available. At least according to them it is.


----------



## Doc

squerly said:


> You can use IXQuick too, supposed to be the most PRIVATE search engine available. At least according to them it is.


Thanks Squerly, I had not heard of that one.  I'll give it a try.  I already added it to my firefox search bar.   Google is the last search tool I will use nowadays; but still I find it necessary on occasion.


----------

